# Highland Minimeet 8th - 11th August



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Bookings now being taken for the minimeet at Brin (IV2 6XD), Friday 8th - Monday 11th August.

We will be limiting numbers to about 20 vans, so please book only if you know you will be able to make it, so that others are not disappointed. Inevitably there will be last minute drop-outs and no-shows, so we will plan for 25 van bookings over 3+ forums.

Following the success of previous Highland Gatherings and Minimeets we will be following a similar pattern with BBQ on Saturday and trip to Dores Inn on Sunday. More detail will follow nearer the time.

Looking forward to meeting old friends and new.
All the best and safe travels
Margaret

PS. We are also thinking of a Halloween meet - to include our friends who will not be in UK in August, so if you are interest in this one (probably 30th October - 2nd November) please PM and I will keep in touch about it.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Margaret & Angus, greetings from a very hot and sunny France!! We'll be there but will be leaving on the Sunday (10th I think) to get down to Edinburgh for the Fringe. Looking forward to seeing you both.
Tony & Sue


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

tonybvi said:


> Margaret & Angus, greetings from a very hot and sunny France!! We'll be there but will be leaving on the Sunday (10th I think) to get down to Edinburgh for the Fringe. Looking forward to seeing you both.
> Tony & Sue


Thanks, Tony. You're down.
Enjoy the rest of your trip, and think of us next weekend when Piper and pals are here. I have told him how disappointed you are not to be able to join us :lol: (Previously I told him that you are away _because_ he was coming  )
Safe travels
Margaret & Angus


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Bump!

Just a reminder for anyone who is in the north of Scotland or lives in travelling distance. More details in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Talking to myself again ........*

Only 4 weeks to go. Weather amazing in the North of Scotland at the moment - lets hope it lasts.

Just a reminder - Highland minimeet starts on Friday 8th August, and we still have a few places left. Last count was 15 vans from 4 forums - but only one from here. You can join in as much or as little as you like, and the meet is free but we do ask for generous donations to the Cairngorm Mountain Rescue team who risk their own lives for those in trouble in the mountains. We have already raised over £500 this year but hope to reach £1,000.

We will have a themed night on Friday (details to follow) and communal BBQ on Saturday - bring enough food for yourselves and cook it on the barbeque to share. Also please bring some rolls, sauces, or salads etc and kitchen paper/tools/black bin bags. I need not mention liquid refreshment!

On Sunday there will be a trip to Dores Inn, on Loch Ness. Please let me know, as soon as possible, if you want to join in. This event has been much enjoyed by our meeters in the past and if the weather is good it is in a stunning position overlooking the loch, with lots of photo opportunities. We hire the community minibus for transport (we still await the new bus, which should have arrived by then) and we will require at least one volunteer driver. Please let me know if you are willing to drive. I will need a copy of both bits of your licence before you arrive.

There will be opportunities to walk, go on the service bus to Inverness, and join in a working party, of it is of interest to you and although not normally given to raffles, quizzes, etc. we have been given a hand made designer silver necklace as a donation from our Dutch meet which we will be auctioning for the mountain rescue team - so bring a bit of extra cash for a special present for a special person (your other half or yourself)!

Shortly I will be asking for confirmations, but in the mean time enjoy the summer weather.
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Margaret, we hope to make it if we can jiggle other commitments and get a 'greenhouse sitter'. Will bring a box (or maybe 2) of our cider. If you are going to get me a nice new bus, preferably with a less vicious clutch, then I will drive again. 
Chris


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Margaret & Angus,
We'll be at the meet but need to get down to Edinburgh early afternoon on the Sunday so I'm afraid that, much as we always enjoy it, we'll have to give the Dores lunch a miss this year (so not available as bus driver either!!).
Looking forward to seeing you all soon.

Tony & Sue


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

ardgour said:


> Hi Margaret, we hope to make it if we can jiggle other commitments and get a 'greenhouse sitter'. Will bring a box (or maybe 2) of our cider. If you are going to get me a nice new bus, preferably with a less vicious clutch, then I will drive again.
> Chris


Hope you can make the necessary arrangements, as it would be good to see you again. Thanks for the offer of driving - could you please send your licence details, again? For once we have a couple of offers, so you probably won't need to drive, but it would be good to have you on standby!

We're celebrating this weekend as we have just sold the old van. Not only that but we had a phone call earlier, after their first night out in it, saying "thank you for selling us such a wonderful van". We should have asked for more for it!



tonybvi said:


> Margaret & Angus,
> We'll be at the meet but need to get down to Edinburgh early afternoon on the Sunday so I'm afraid that, much as we always enjoy it, we'll have to give the Dores lunch a miss this year (so not available as bus driver either!!).
> Looking forward to seeing you all soon.
> 
> Tony & Sue


Sorry you'll miss the pub - you will just have to come back for the Halloween meet (if we have it)


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Confirmations.*

We have 18 vans booked with space for a couple more. Please can you confirm that you are still coming and let me know when you expect to arrive and leave, and if you want to join the trip on Sunday evening to the Dores Inn and Loch Ness.

magbrin
tribute 11
2cv`
Romingman
nightman
Top Cat
Tricia
kwenewek
georgieporgie
andy63
The Laird
Champstar
derek arnes
irnbru
tonybvi
ardgour
rwhites1
aj

Numbers will be limited, for Dores, and we already have some bookings so let me know soon if you would like to come.
See you soon and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*continuing my monologue ...........*

Some last minute reminders:

Last minute reminders:

There is space for more last minute bookers

Themed evening - Friday: Your favourite regional dish - with a hat (optional) to match!

BBQ, bonfire & mini auction - Saturday: bring food to cook on the bbq and share, Remember sauces, rolls, tools, charcoal etc. & cash for designer necklace being auctioned for Cairngorm Mountain Rescue team

Let me know if you want to go to Dores Inn for a meal on Sunday 
evening.

Generous donations appreciated for Cairngorm Mountain Rescue who risk their own lives, in all weathers, to help others on the mountains.

See you soon
Margaret


----------

